# 2004 530i bmw Need after maket rims help



## stationpla (May 6, 2004)

anybody know a good website for rims on my 2004 530i? im looking for 19" or 20" 
local will be best to find them,Or does anybody have pixs of their 530i with rims?
e-mail me direct
[email protected]
SoutherN,Ca


----------



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

stationpla said:


> anybody know a good website for rims on my 2004 530i? im looking for 19" or 20"
> local will be best to find them,Or does anybody have pixs of their 530i with rims?
> e-mail me direct
> [email protected]
> SoutherN,Ca


I will post by tomorrow for you, I just a 2004 530 and I have 19" AC Schnitzer rims. It looks great


----------



## desiguy (Apr 6, 2004)

stationpla said:


> anybody know a good website for rims on my 2004 530i? im looking for 19" or 20"
> local will be best to find them,Or does anybody have pixs of their 530i with rims?
> e-mail me direct
> [email protected]
> SoutherN,Ca


check out tirerack.com...


----------

